# Jaime-Jaume-James-Santiago-Diego-Didec. Heb. Ya'akov



## elMagnate

Abans de res, perdoneu per el títol. 

Bé estab sorprés d'haber llegit en una pàgina sobre lost en anglés, que el nom Diego, era equivalent al nom anglés James.
Jo com soc molt curiós per a estes coses he buscat per internet, a vore com era açò. 
M'he trobat este genial article que comenta la relació. Anglés: http://spanish.about.com/od/historyofspanish/a/diego.htm

Però recorde que una professora em va dir que Didec era equivalent al Diego. Malgrat això Santiago de compostela en valencià és Sant Jaume de Compostela, o així ho vaig aprendre quan anava a escola.
Investigant un poc més en el fantàstic DCVB em trobe que no hi ha una pàgina sobre Didec però si una sobre Jaume http://dcvb.iec.cat/ (per a mirar-ho teniu que buscar Jaume.)
Confirmat lo de la capital gallega però, etimologia del nom Jacobus (Ya'acov). 

Açò ha acabat siguent mes embolicat i contradictori que Lost. Moltíssimes gràcies a les aportacions.


----------



## Agró

Hola. Jo tenia entés que la forma catalana del nom era *Dídac*, i no pas Didec (?).

En italià també hi ha el mateix dimorfisme: *Diego/Giacomo* (encara que és cert que *Diego* no és gaire usual).

En basc tenim *Jakue* (relacionat clarament amb Yaakov).

Si trobo alguna cosa més tornaré a escriure.


----------



## Lexinauta

Magnate, en el foro Sólo Español hay un hilo que puede interesarte:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1527118&highlight=jacobo


----------



## elMagnate

Si llegiu el article que he enllaçat, diu que Jaime és un nom íber. Així que supose que Jaume será del mateix origen. I sí, es Dídac del llatí Didacus, lo que passa es que el cap m'ha jugat una mala passada, i ho he variat un poquet. S'havia com era el nom en llatí, però pensava que Didec era una variació evolutiva, en compte d'un error meu. De totes formes Dídac tampoc ix al DCVB.

Vaig a resumir un poc el article d'About spanish.
Hi ha una persona que pregunta com estan relacionats Diego i James.
Eixa persona entén la relació entre Robert i Roberto, però al no veure paregut entre James i Diego, pregunta per a encontrar-hi la relació.

En anglés explica l'evolució així: Ya'akov->Iakobos(explica un poquet el betacisme)->Jacobus->(vulg)Jacomus. Fins ací tot bé. Però en francés van crear un nom familiar de Jacumus amb una grafia innovadora. Eixe diminutiu era Gemmes. I després  Gemmes va pasar al Anglés com a James amb una pronúncia molt similar al francés, però una grafia més pròpia del primer idioma.

Després el Castellà es més complicat. Comenta que les variacions estan més discutides, però s'exposa la més consensuada. Obviant els passos de la paraula fins al llatí vulgar, Iaco->Iago. Després al popularitzar-se Sant Iago, ja que antigament el castellà conservava la t, però al passar a pronunciar-se sempre San, van apareixer dos variants. Santiago, tot junt, que supose que es popularitzaria com a nom després de la internacionalització de la ciutat, en la que va passar a aglutinar-se. 

L'altra variant es la confusió de la T al separar-la de Sant, creient que el nom original era Tiago, i esta es la forma que donà Diego. Per tant Diego es equivalent a James. 

De otes formes també comenta que Diego pot ser germana de Dídac, i vindre de Didacus. També n'hi han teories de que Didacus, fou la causant del cambia Tiago->Diego.

En el nou testament Santiago, passa a l'anglés com James. A l'antic testament es Jacob el nom en els dos idiomes.

Per últim comenta que Jaime (i, per ant el seu germà català, Jaume) és un nom íber. 

Açò es lo que diu el artícle d'About spanish. El DCVB dóna Jaume com a equivalent a Jacob, Jacobus etc... Igaualment la página de lost que va donar origen a tot també relaciona tots el noms. /tmp/IRSHELL/IRCODES

A vore si podem aclarir este assumpt (sí, sense e).


----------



## elirlandes

[Perdonadme - leo, pero no escribo Catalá]
En Irlanda, cuando llegó el nombre "James", los Irlandes indíginos al no hablar inglés lo pronunciaban como podían. La "J" de "James" (que suena más o menos igual a la de "Jaume" en Catalá) no existe en Irlandés, así que se convertió en "sh", dándonos el nombre "Seamus" [pronunciado "shiamos"].

Lo mismo pasó con "Jean", nombre que tenían muchos Normandos que llegaron en Irlanda en 1166, que pasó a ser "Seán" en Irlandés (como de Seán Connery, 007).


----------



## ursu-lab

A Itàlia, després de jugar Maradona a l'equip del Napoli, hi va haver una difusió impressionant del nom Diego...
Nosaltres tenim:
Giacomo (la versió més habitual)
Jacopo (és prou comú i també és la forma més antiga)
Jago/Iago (no gaire freqüent, però molt famós pel personatge de l'Otello de Giuseppe Verdi tret de l'obra de Shakespeare)
Giacobbe (Jacob)
Lapo (com Lapo Agnelli, el germà del president de l'empresa FIAT)

En francès és molt difós Jacques, també en anglès el nom Jack. 

A la pàgina de la wikipèdia italiana potser trobaràs una llista més completa:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giacomo


----------



## ursu-lab

Per cert, en aquesta pàgina diu que segons alguns Diego -i Dídac- ve del llatí "Didacus" que deriva del grec "instruït". De fet, a la Biblioteca Cervantes He trobat un lexicògraf del segle XVI que es deia "Didaco Ximenez Arias" i també hi ha un altre Didaco en una referència a un text en llatí del segle XIII.


----------



## ACQM

Crec a la qüestió es que sovint els noms es barregen, sobretot des que l'Esglesia Catòlica obliga als seus fidels a portar noms catòlics (és a dir, de sants). Hi ha un seguit de noms que s'han assimilat com Aina(orgen àrab)=Anna(origen hebreu), per fer passar per catòlic un nom que de fet no ho era. Possiblement Jaime=Jaume tingui un origen íber però des de fa segles va quedar asimilar a "Giacomo" i per tant a Jacob, Satiago i Dídac que al seu torn potser té un orígen grec.


----------

